# Apprentice Tool list.



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

That looks close to my union tool list ( what I am required to carry ).

Some of these kids don't have the money for tools yet - help them prioritize their purchases.

Though get rid of those french measuring instruments and get proper rulers.


----------



## rcar (Apr 28, 2013)

I don't know much about data work but I can't see needing a square, ruler or a chisel.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

eejack said:


> That looks close to my union tool list ( what I am required to carry ).
> 
> Some of these kids don't have the money for tools yet - help them prioritize their purchases.
> 
> Though get rid of those french measuring instruments and get proper rulers.


They don't need the money upfront just $10 deducted from their pay cheque, the company will pay upfront. I mean one kid has a $900 bosch drill he ticked up but doesn't carry a square and a tape measure.

Between them they probably have all of it but just the odd thing is missing, we don't run ridged or emt so no need for rulers like that. Only Plumbers Ive seen have them.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

rcar said:


> I don't know much about data work but I can't see needing a square, ruler or a chisel.


Can you see needing them as an electrician? Data is everything an electrician does just with different cables and we are doing both electrical and data at this job.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

It's definitely nice to have the stuff, but they could probably do without a lot of that, though it varies by the task.

The rule I follow is: If you need to borrow it twice, you need to buy it. 

That applies to borrowing it from me, or me borrowing it from someone else.


----------



## Shane B (Feb 24, 2013)

The list looks good to me. We just hired a new apprentice about three weeks ago and have been on them to get tools since day one. I know starting out as an apprentice the pay isn't that great, but dang at least have a few hand tools to bring with you by week three.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Big John said:


> It's definitely nice to have the stuff, but they could probably do without a lot of that, though it varies by the task.
> 
> The rule I follow is: If you need to borrow it twice, you need to buy it.
> 
> That applies to borrowing it from me, or me borrowing it from someone else.


Its the bare minimum for running trunking up from floors, cutting out baseboards to fit it in then terminating data and power. I had to go and buy myself a 36" crowbar and a 10lb sledge the other day unexpectedly. I hardly think they can complain about getting tools they should have had since day one and where infact given for free when they started out.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Shane B said:


> The list looks good to me. We just hired a new apprentice about three weeks ago and have been on them to get tools since day one. I know starting out as an apprentice the pay isn't that great, but dang at least have a few hand tools to bring with you by week three.


These guys are 2nd and 3rd years...


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

chewy said:


> ...I hardly think they can complain about getting tools they should have had since day one and where infact given for free when they started out....]These guys are 2nd and 3rd years...


 That changes things. Someone in their third year missing basic hand tools needs to be straightened up.


----------



## Shane B (Feb 24, 2013)

Big John said:


> That changes things. Someone in their third year missing basic hand tools needs to be straightened up.



X2......my opinion is if they don't have them by second or third year then their not really interested in the trade and should be sent down the road and let someone else deal with them and get other apprentices that really want to learn our trade.


----------



## KDC (Oct 19, 2012)

Now that's a nice and tidy tool list, and honestly, I think I could fill it out from just the tools kicking around home. If they can't trot those tools out, maybe they should be looking for a new job. 

Some days I think everyone should just make a massive thread of tool lists they have been given over the years for people to refer to.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

They have no damn business being in second or third year and not owning that "level" of stuff. A few of those things I don't have like a 1m ruler(haven't touched one since high school) but really, how can you not own basic pliers and screwdrivers?


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Vintage Sounds said:


> They have no damn business being in second or third year and not owning that "level" of stuff. A few of those things I don't have like a 1m ruler(haven't touched one since high school) but really, how can you not own basic pliers and screwdrivers?


1m ruler folds 3 times to become 250mm, most guys have them.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

chewy said:


> 1m ruler folds 3 times to become 250mm, most guys have them.


Never seen one... I started the trade in 1968. What in the world, and I'm serious here, would you use it for?

I do use this...









Perfect size, fits in the hand nicely.


----------



## davenc (Feb 20, 2013)

I was supervising a job and no one had a tape measure. I told them all to not bother coming in the next day if they didn't have one.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

daveEM said:


> Never seen one... I started the trade in 1968. What in the world, and I'm serious here, would you use it for?
> 
> I do use this...
> 
> Perfect size, fits in the hand nicely.


More precise measurements and laying stuff out with the tape measure. Also used as a marking gauge. We also can use them to fish cables and all sorts of things.


----------



## mk2munky (Oct 31, 2012)

daveEM said:


> Never seen one... I started the trade in 1968. What in the world, and I'm serious here, would you use it for?
> 
> I do use this...
> 
> Perfect size, fits in the hand nicely.


Sounds like he's talking about a foot-rule more or less. I have one made up of 8 inch lengths. I use it a lot while running pipe.


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

I don't think that's an unreasonable list, especially considering they can payroll deduct the cost of tools. A 2nd or 3rd year apprentice should already have all the basic stuff. We require our apprentices to purchase their own tools; they are given this this list when they are selected for the program.

Required:

Insulated screw driver set
Wire strippers – 10 – 20 gage for stranded wire
Side cuts – 7 inch
Precision screw driver set
Allen wrenches – standard and metric
Slip joint pliers – 6 inch and 10 inch (Channel Lock, Knipex, Klein)
Crimpers – for insulated and non-insulated crimps, example: Channel Lock #909
Adjustable wrench – 6 inch and 8 or 10 inch
Multimeter – suggested brands – Fluke, Amprobe, Extech. (get journeyman’s advice)
Torpedo level – 6 inch magnetic
Tape measure (magnetic end comes in handy)
Tap handles – ¼ and ½
Tap and drill index
Flashlight/Penlight
Hammer – ball peen
Punch - center
Wrench set – standard combination wrenches 
Cable stripper – example, Snap On: PA-GF, Paladin Tools 1822 Universal round cable slitter
Tool bag/pouch/box for tool storage and mobility

Suggested:

Fuse puller – 0-100A, 7 ½ inches, example: NuLine MSC#54043096
Plumb Bob 
Nut driver set
Non-insulated screw driver set
Clamp meter – suggested brands – Fluke, Amprobe, Extech.
Cable cutters – example, Channel Lock #911CB
Needle nose pliers – 6 inch
Lineman pliers – 9 ½ inch, example, Klein #D213-9NETP
Socket set with metric and standard sockets – ¼ or 3/8 drive would suffice
Metric combination wrenches
Magnet – Pocket
Soldering Iron – pencil style
Powered screwdriver
Ratcheting wrenches 
Starter screwdriver
Allen Socket set
Tee handle allen wrenches
Cable Tie cutter/gun 
Combination square


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Fiberglass.


----------



## Ewcelectric (Nov 3, 2012)

Notepad and reliable pen for taking coffee orders


----------



## mikestew (Apr 18, 2011)

Lineman pliers are on the suggested list but you are required Ro supply a half inch tap wrench??? Man that's messed up.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Along with that type of stuff


Tweezers. 

Advil / aspirin

Bandaids 

First aid cream 

Toilet paper

Clean / dry pair of socks

Cold weather clothes even in the summer

Rain gear

Big yellow boots

Goldbond for swamp ass. :jester:


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

I think both my 5 & 7 year old have those tools....little thieves grab stuff out of my tool bags, then when I on a call, I don't have it!

They actually know how to bend stub ups! We're working offsets, along with math and measuring.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Along with that type of stuff
> 
> 
> Tweezers.
> ...


That would seriously be too much of a stretch for these guys...


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

mikestew said:


> Lineman pliers are on the suggested list but you are required Ro supply a half inch tap wrench??? Man that's messed up.


Yeah, I didn't write the list... I think a tap handle could be optional; I typically use a variable speed drill for tapping holes.

However, most of our apprentices buy everything on the list (and then some). We are able to purchase tools through the company and have the cost payroll deducted from our check at $10/week.


----------



## George S (Aug 4, 2013)

This was the list I was given when I first got in the trade. We were given 3 months to get the tool. Plus they did tool checks regularly.


APPRENTICES:
KEEP: TOOL:
On person Tool pouch with belt
On person Pencil
On person Marker (Sharpie or equal)
On person 9" Linemen's pliers (Klein Model #D2000-9NE or equal)
On person 8" Diagonal pliers (Klein Model # D248-8 or equal)
On person Screw driver assortment/set (Klein Model #85078 or equal)
On person Retractable razor knife (Klein Model #44100 or equal)
On person Roto splits (Seatek Model #RS100A or equal)
On person Torpedo level (Klein Model #930-9 or equal)
On person 3/4" x 25' tape measure (Klein Model #928-25HV or equal)
On person Flashlight (Mag Lite or equal)
On person Pocket voltage detector (Tic Tracer) (Greenlee Model #GT11 or equal)
On job Nut driver set 3/16" to 1/2" (Klein Model # 631M or equal)
On job Allen set 3/16" to 3/8" (Klein Model #70579 or equal)
On job Key hole saw (Klein Model #725 or equal)
On job 1/2 round file (Sears item #009943075000 or equal)
On job Hammer (Klein Model #807-18 or equal)
On job Cordless drill (18 volt)
On job Outlet/GFCI tester (AW Sperry Model #GFI 1302A or equal)
On job Amp/multimeter (Fluke Model #322 or equal)
On job 8" long nose pliers (Klein Model #D2038- or equal)
On job (2) 10" pump pliers (Klein Model #D502-10 or equal)
On job Wire stripper/screw cutter (Klein Model #1000 or equal)
On job Sheet metal snips (Klein Model #1102s or equal)
In vehicle Hacksaw (Klein Model #701-10 or equal)
In vehicle 1/2" EMT bender (Klein Model #51201 or equal)
In vehicle 3/4" EMT bender (Klein Model #51202 or equal)

JOURNEYMEN:
Same as above for apprentices, plus the following:
Keep: TOOL:
In vehicle 1/0 cable cutters (Klein Model #63050 or equal)
In vehicle 12 piece socket set (Klein Model #65510 or equal)
In vehicle 9 piece wrench set (Klein Model #68402 or equal)
In vehicle 6" adjustable wrench (Klein Model #506-6 or equal)
In vehicle 8" adjustable wrench (Klein Model #506-8 or equal)
In vehicle Punch kit 1/2" to 1 1/4" (Greenlee Model # 735BB or equal)
In vehicle Tapping tool (Klein Model #626 or equal)
In vehicle 1" EMT bender
In vehicle 1/2" allen wrench


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

eejack said:


> Though get rid of those french measuring instruments and get proper rulers.


:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

George S said:


> This was the list I was given when I first got in the trade. We were given 3 months to get the tool. Plus they did tool checks regularly.
> 
> 
> APPRENTICES:
> ...



Good work..:thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Along with that type of stuff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


























:laughing::laughing:


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

George S said:


> This was the list I was given when I first got in the trade. We were given 3 months to get the tool. Plus they did tool checks regularly.
> 
> 
> APPRENTICES:
> ...


Wow that's crazy they make you guys buy your own benders


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

heavysparky said:


> Wow that's crazy they make you guys buy your own benders


could be worse: if you looked it said "in vehicle" as opposed to in "your truck/van"


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

TOOL LIST (Commercial) 

All Journeyman Electricians are required to have the 
following tools: 

-1 Centre punch 
-1 ½” Cold Chisel 
-1 Half-round File 
-1 Ball Peen Hammer 
-1 Adjustable Hacksaw Frame 
-1 Knife 
-1 Medium Level 
-5 Prs. of Pliers - 8” Sidecutters, Diagonal, 
 Longnose and 2 prs. of Channelock 
-6 Screwdrivers, Robertson and Standard Types 
-1 6” Square or Combination Square 
-1 Steel Tape, 10 or 12-foot 
-1 Small Tap Wrench 
-1 Tool Box 
-1 Tool Pouch and belt for hand tools 
-1 600-Volt Tester (CSA approved) 

TOOL LIST (Residential) 

The following additional tools are to be supplied by 
Journeyman Electricians employed in the residential 
sector: 

-1 Brace (Ratchet) 
-1 Keyhole Saw 
-1 Claw Hammer 
-1 ½” Wood Chisel 
-1 Wire stripper 

TOOL LIST (Apprentices) 

Apprentices shall supply themselves with the follow-
ing basic tools and be in possession of a complete 
list of tools upon becoming a Journeyman Electri-
cian: 

1st Period 

-3 Prs. Pliers - 8” Sidecutters, Diagonal, 
 Channelock 
-1 Pocket Knife 
-1 Steel Tape, 12-foot or 10-foot 
-6 Screwdrivers - Robertson and Standard Types 
-1 Tool Box 
-1 Tool Pouch for hand tools 

2nd Period 

-1 Hacksaw Frame - Adjustable 
-1 Hammer - Ball Peen 
-1 Pr. Longnose Pliers 

3rd Period 

-1 Medium size Level 
-1 ½” Cold Chisel 

4th Period 

-1 voltage tester 
-1 Combination Square or 6” Square 
-1 Centre Punch 
-1 File - Half-round 

5th Period 

-1 Pr. of Channelock


----------



## foothillselectrical (Mar 17, 2013)

It has been my experience that if a man isn't willing to invest in his tools, then he's just there for a check! If that's the case, do them a favor and free them up to discover a new opportunity now.


----------



## bml215 (Jul 2, 2012)

Michigan Master said:


> I don't think that's an unreasonable list, especially considering they can payroll deduct the cost of tools. A 2nd or 3rd year apprentice should already have all the basic stuff. We require our apprentices to purchase their own tools; they are given this this list when they are selected for the program.
> 
> Required:
> 
> ...


I'm a first year with 90% of this list, and things not mentioned. If my company had the $10 a week program like yours, I'd probably own everything my boss did. 

I think I'm going to buy an insulated screw driver set now lol.


----------



## tylerb (Nov 10, 2013)

bml215 said:


> I'm a first year with 90% of this list, and things not mentioned. If my company had the $10 a week program like yours, I'd probably own everything my boss did.
> 
> I think I'm going to buy an insulated screw driver set now lol.


Seriously. I'd have money taken out of my checks for a while even if I could get my boss to do $25 or $50/week. Probably a good thing he won't though.


----------



## Ink&Brass (Nov 6, 2013)

Geeze, as a first year I far exceed any of these lists, but don't have a multimeter nor insulated screwdrivers. Interesting to see what's required place to place.


----------



## bml215 (Jul 2, 2012)

Ink&Brass said:


> Geeze, as a first year I far exceed any of these lists, but don't have a multimeter nor insulated screwdrivers. Interesting to see what's required place to place.


Must be a union list. I carry all my own power tools, hyd knock out set, and ladders. Still need a 40' though.


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

bml215 said:


> Must be a union list. I carry all my own power tools, hyd knock out set, and ladders. Still need a 40' though.


Nope, non-union list. 

Hand tools must be employee purchased, but the company provides all the larger items such as hydraulic knock-out set, benders, ladders, even power tools like drills and sawzall although many folks opt to eventually purchase their own.


----------



## tommydh (Feb 7, 2014)

chewy said:


> 1m ruler folds 3 times to become 250mm, most guys have them.


 Well I don't have a 1m ruler but I carry a 6ft stick rule in my bad all times. I get laughed at since every tinks of it as Old Timer tool but I find it very handy for layout and conduit marking. I think that is a very complete list maybe have a few items that would be broken down into 1st year, 2nd yr and so on. I would have killed to be able to obtain tools on an account I know while at the shipyard I spent a good chunk on the snap[-on truck that came weekly. Does your company have a tool shop or just offer purchase program. I know we had a tool room that stocked what we were required to have and a few extras but by 3rd year if you don't have the right tools you either need to get serious and get tem or find another line of work. I don't understand these guys that would rather buy the less expensive tool instead of the quality one that will last way longer than cheapo that they replace 2 or 3 times a year thus spending more than what the good version would have set them back.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

tommydh said:


> Well I don't have a 1m ruler but I carry a 6ft stick rule in my bad all times. I get laughed at since every tinks of it as Old Timer tool but I find it very handy for layout and conduit marking. I think that is a very complete list maybe have a few items that would be broken down into 1st year, 2nd yr and so on. I would have killed to be able to obtain tools on an account I know while at the shipyard I spent a good chunk on the snap[-on truck that came weekly. Does your company have a tool shop or just offer purchase program. I know we had a tool room that stocked what we were required to have and a few extras but by 3rd year if you don't have the right tools you either need to get serious and get tem or find another line of work. I don't understand these guys that would rather buy the less expensive tool instead of the quality one that will last way longer than cheapo that they replace 2 or 3 times a year thus spending more than what the good version would have set them back.


We can purchase from any supplier and just use a job# "chewytools". Except we pay tax of 15% the company writes off so its kind of a win win, we get to pay off large purchases and the company makes 15%.


----------



## NotYet (Dec 13, 2013)

What/when is the wood chisel used for? And what is a flatbar? 

I'm still securing all my tools before I go looking for a job and figuring out what I'll need and for what situation.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

NotYet said:


> What/when is the wood chisel used for? And what is a flatbar?
> 
> I'm still securing all my tools before I go looking for a job and figuring out what I'll need and for what situation.


Chiselling out wood, usually just a little to fit your box between 2 studs. A flatbar is like a flat crowbar.


----------



## NotYet (Dec 13, 2013)

Cool that makes sense. Thanks and while you are here, what do you think of this bag







I think imma gonna hold off for a few weeks, I also don't know if I'm jumping the gun considering I'm still in trade school and not in the field yet.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

mikestew said:


> Lineman pliers are on the suggested list but you are required Ro supply a half inch tap wrench??? Man that's messed up.


Around here a lineman pliers is a side cut. The required list shows a 7" side cut.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

NotYet said:


> Cool that makes sense. Thanks and while you are here, what do you think of this bag
> 
> Video Link: http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B004TW5PUK/ref=mp_s_a_1_4?qid=1402981163&sr=8-4&pi=AC_SX110_SY165_QL70
> 
> I think imma gonna hold off for a few weeks, I also don't know if I'm jumping the gun considering I'm still in trade school and not in the field yet.


Not for $66, in all honesty at your level buy a decent belt and pouch and carry it with your hacksaw, hammer and other non toolbelt tools in a drywall bucket. You can buy a bag later once you see what everyone else has.


----------



## bml215 (Jul 2, 2012)

Get a you can close and lock. Klein ultimate is a great tool bag

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## NotYet (Dec 13, 2013)

chewy said:


> Not for $66, in all honesty at your level buy a decent belt and pouch and carry it with your hacksaw, hammer and other non toolbelt tools in a drywall bucket. You can buy a bag later once you see what everyone else has.


Thank you again, I'll do that.


----------

